# Tide



## Tidecreature (Apr 30, 2011)

hello, Im TideCreature, Tide for short, yes I am a newbi, to this site, was a member on another but due to.... certain problems the company has had recently I decided to change places. Hope that this site will be able to help me with my goals and that I might meet the right people. I am deployed to Afghanistan, been in the service for 16 years and like all of you, I understand the importance of great physical shape. Hope to talk to some of you at some point, Its great to be here.

Tide


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Tidecreature* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## dworld (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## jbzjacked (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome bro!


----------



## mefirst (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## D-BOL-74 (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome to iron mag


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

Hello.


----------

